# Welcome new moderator, Donnie Byrd



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> We have a new moderator for our DirecTV forums. Please welcome *Donnie Byrd* (formerly db54) to the DBSTalk team!


:welcome_s *Welcome, Donnie!* :allthumbs :dance:

It's good to have your on board the _board!_  We all sincerely hope you will be taking names and kicking major butt. :kickbutt: At least, try to be somewhat more effective than (not then) the last new guys who completely floundered in keeping the rest of these unruly mods and admins under any _mod_icum of control whatsoever! 
:uglyhamme

Should you need expert advice, feel free to come to me -- I'll be more than delighted to tell you where you should go to get it! :lol:


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

:welcome_s Hi Donnie. Glad to have you with us. Any relation to Larry Byrd ? Can you get us some good Pacer stuff


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi, Donnie.

Welcome aboard and thanks for your help. Even though I'm with the other guys, all the mods around here are great to work with. Thanks for your time and knowledge to make this a better place to visit.

John

PS - Don't, under ANY circumstances, rely on Nick's advice. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for your Welcome  It's great to around such a crazy bunch:hurah:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh, yeah! :grin:

Welcome, Donnie! :welcome_s 

Although, we've kinda already been introduced! 

jump3: Great fun, wasn't it? )


PS - I, like John, am also with 'the other guys'. But I guess if you looked at my profile you knew that already.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Oh, yeah! :grin:
> 
> Welcome, Donnie! :welcome_s
> 
> ...


Thanks Laverne!  You're the Best


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

Welcome Donnie.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Donnie,
I see you know about DirecTV. I have the HR10-250 hooked up to a Sony 60'' LCD and one to a Panasonic Plasma 42'' I keep having problems with the one hooked up to the Plasma they have sent me two refubished ones and I'm now waiting for a third one they tell me I will be getting new mpeg4 when they come out. (free) Anyway I've been with DirecTV for about 7 years and I like there service but I am getting tired of this whole refubished HR10-250 thing. If this one goes in a month or two if they don't take care of this the right way I'm thinking about giving up DirecTV I don't want to but I have five TIVO'S in the house and I think they should take better care of me. What do you think.
Thank You


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

EAGLES20 said:


> Hi Donnie,
> I see you know about DirecTV. I have the HR10-250 hooked up to a Sony 60'' LCD and one to a Panasonic Plasma 42'' I keep having problems with the one hooked up to the Plasma they have sent me two refubished ones and I'm now waiting for a third one they tell me I will be getting new mpeg4 when they come out. (free) Anyway I've been with DirecTV for about 7 years and I like there service but I am getting tired of this whole refubished HR10-250 thing. If this one goes in a month or two if they don't take care of this the right way I'm thinking about giving up DirecTV I don't want to but I have five TIVO'S in the house and I think they should take better care of me. What do you think.
> Thank You


EAGLES20, Welcome to DBSTalk... Although i have had DirecTV Service and equipment in my home since around 1995 when i believe the popularity began to soar, i unfortunately have little knowledge as of yet with the HR10-250 or Plasma TV's. I have read numerous threads though, of quite a few problems with D* equipment running on Plasmas. Now, whether this is an equipment problem or a problem associated with Plasmas, i am uncertain at this point. Hopefully someone with the knowledge of the two products, will chime in and offer advice.

You may also want to redirect your questions to our High Definition Forum, for more detailed information. http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=78

Donnie


----------

